# Mainfranken-MTB-Marathon



## Evil77 (21. Januar 2007)

Wettkampfstrecken:                Auf Wald- und Flurwegen im Gramschatzer  Wald sowie  am

                                                 Maintal.

                                                 Teilweise sehr schöner Ausblick auf Rhön, Spessart und

                                                 Steigerwald.

Streckenlänge:                        > 80 bis 90  Km mit 1900 - 2000 Höhenmetern

                                                 > 40 bis 45  Km mit  900 - 1000 Höhenmetern

                                                 der Streckenverlauf richtet sich nach den Wetterverhältnissen




Start:                                        ab 09.00 Uhr

                                                 FÜR ALLE AUF DER GRAMSCHATZER STR.  IM BEREICH DER

                                                 MEHRZWECKHALLE  IN GÜNTERSLEBEN!    



Wettkampfbesprechung:        08.30 Uhr für alle im Startbereich !!!



Startunterlagen:                     07.00 Uhr bis 08.30 Uhr



Siegerehrung:                         ca. 45 Min. nach Wettkampfende





Altersklassen:             

                                                >       Hauptklasse

                                                          (18 - 39 Jahre)

                                                >       Senioren/Seniorinnen I

                                                         (40  49 Jahre)

                                                >       Senioren/Seniorinnen II

                                                         (50 Jahre und älter)

                                                >      Das Mindestalter beträgt wegen haftungsrechtlicher

                                                         Bestimmungen 18 Jahre.

                                                         Eine Vereinsmitgliedschaft ist nicht erforderlich.



Wettkampfordnung: Grundlage der Wettkampfordnung ist die Sportordnung des BDR (SpO), insbesondere: Wettkampfbestimmungen Mountainbike, sofern sie auf einen Bike-Marathon anwendbar sind. Es erfolgt keine Unterscheidung zwischen Lizenz- und Hobbyfahrerinnen/-fahrer. Die vom Veranstalter ausgegebene Startnummer muss von den Teilnehmern während des gesamten Wettkampfes gemäß den Anweisungen unverändert angebracht sein. Aus Naturschutzgründen ist es strikt untersagt, die markierte Strecke zu verlassen. Das Wegwerfen von Unrat außerhalb der markierten Verpflegungszonen führt zur Disqualifikation und Strafverfolgung durch entsprechende Behörden.


Wettkampfregeln: Beim Radfahren gilt die StVO. Das Rad muss in techn. einwandfreien Zustand sein. Das Tragen eines Radhelmes ist absolute Pflicht.



Haftungsausschlussie Teilnahme beim Mainfranken-Mountainbike-Marathon erfolgt auf eigenes Risiko. Die Teilnehmer verzichten mit der Abgabe ihrer Anmeldung auf alle Rechtsansprüche, auch Dritter, an den Veranstalter und alle mit der Organisation der Veranstaltung in Verbindung stehenden natürlichen und juristischen Personen. Außerdem bestätigen die Teilnehmer mit ihrer Anmeldung, dass sie gesund und ausreichend trainiert sind, um die körperliche Belastung, die aus der Teilnahme an einer derartigen  Veranstaltung resultieren,  zu verkraften. Sie sind bereits jetzt damit einverstanden, dass sie während des Wettkampfes auf ihre Kosten medizinisch behandelt werde, falls dies bei Auftreten von Verletzungen im Falle eines Unfalles und/oder bei Erkrankung im Verlauf des Rennens ratsam sein sollte. Entsprechende Versicherungen sind Sache der Teilnehmer. Es sind keinerlei Regressansprüche bei höherer Gewalt, Verlegung oder Ausfall möglich. Das Startgeld kann nicht zurückgezahlt werden, ausgenommen bei Nichtannahme der Meldung.



Änderungen: Nachträgliche Änderungen des Reglements sowie der Ausschreibung sind dem Organisationskomitee vorbehalten. Sie werden am Wettkampfbüro bekannt gegeben. Für die Richtigkeit der Angaben in der Ausschreibung wird keine Gewähr übernommen



Verpflegung:                           Getränkestationen mit  Obst und Energieriegel



Sanitätsdienst:                        Im Start- und Zielbereich.



Umkleiden/Duschen:              Sportheim



ANMELDESCHLUSS:                23.04.2007



Nachmeldung:                         29.04.2007, 07.00 bis 07.30 Uhr ( 5 Euro Nachmeldegebühr )



Startgeld:                                 Anmeldung  bis  15.02.2007   bis 23.04.2007   am 29.04.2007

                                                 80 Km:         15 Euro               20 Euro              25 Euro

                                                 40 Km:         10 Euro               15 Euro              20 Euro

                                                 Für ein finishershirt verrechnen wir zusätzlich 10 Euro.

                                                 Die Bestellung des Shirts ist nur mit  Voranmeldung möglich. 

                                                 Für Nachmelder ist der Erwerb ausgeschlossen. 


                                                Rechnungsscheck bzw. Bargeld oder Überweisungsbeleg

                                                der Anmeldung beilegen und an


                                                Alfred Mahler,

                                                Kräuterbergstrasse 22a, D-97261 Güntersleben, senden



Bankverbindung:                    Sparkasse Mainfranken, BLZ 79050000, 
Konto-Nr. 44773679      


http://www.oxzone-bike-marathon.de/index.html


----------



## Evil77 (28. Januar 2007)

auch wenns wahrscheinlich keine sau interessiert, hab mich mal als 100 kilo bomber angemeldet 

ich hoffe es kommen noch ein paar leute aus würzburg und umgebung zusammen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pinguin (28. Januar 2007)

Vermutlich werde ich die 80 km in eine schöne Tagestour einbauen. Kommt aufs Wetter an. Nur net hudle... Warum muss das denn schon wieder ein "Wettkampf" werden? Kann man net einfach gemütlich a wengerl durch die Wälder bloggern ohne Siegertreppchen und so'n Schmarrn?


----------



## Evil77 (28. Januar 2007)

pinguin schrieb:


> Vermutlich werde ich die 80 km in eine schöne Tagestour einbauen. Kommt aufs Wetter an. Nur net hudle... Warum muss das denn schon wieder ein "Wettkampf" werden? Kann man net einfach gemütlich a wengerl durch die Wälder bloggern ohne Siegertreppchen und so'n Schmarrn?



wird auch mein erster marathon und ich bin froh wenn mal etwas bei uns passiert und das wichtigste ist, dass ich nicht überrundet werde...


----------



## wotan_S_rache (29. Januar 2007)

irgendwie wäre es auch gut gewesen, irgendwo zu schreiben 
WANN der stattfindet


----------



## Dampfmaschine (29. Januar 2007)

wotan_S_rache schrieb:


> irgendwie wäre es auch gut gewesen, irgendwo zu schreiben
> WANN der stattfindet



Das habe ich mir auch gerade ueberlegt. Ich denke mal mit am 29.04.07 aber vielleicht es nochmal jemand bestaetigen.
Gruss


----------



## wotan_S_rache (29. Januar 2007)

ist der 29.te wäre aber hilfreich gewesen


----------



## Evil77 (29. Januar 2007)

ist schon ein problem für einige den link zu folgen....


----------



## wotan_S_rache (29. Januar 2007)

chefe, wenn man nicht sofort sieht, um was es geht interessiert es
keinen, war nur ein gutgemeinter rat, damit du das nächste mal nicht
alleine fahren musst..


----------



## Frankenbiker (29. Januar 2007)

pinguin schrieb:


> Warum muss das denn schon wieder ein "Wettkampf" werden? Kann man net einfach gemütlich a wengerl durch die Wälder bloggern ohne Siegertreppchen und so'n Schmarrn?



Man "muss" ja nicht!


----------



## Evil77 (29. Januar 2007)

wotan_S_rache schrieb:


> chefe, wenn man nicht sofort sieht, um was es geht interessiert es
> keinen, war nur ein gutgemeinter rat, damit du das nächste mal nicht
> alleine fahren musst..



ich fahre sonst auch immer alleine, weil in meinem bekanntenkreis sich jeder denkt "sport ist mord" und ich keine lust habe zu betteln, damit ich nicht allein fahren muss 

aber ich hätte den kopierten text nochmal überfliegen sollen...danke dir


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pinguin (29. Januar 2007)

Frankenbiker schrieb:


> Man "muss" ja nicht!



Haste gscheid war. Warum hetzen lassen? Jau, so wirds gemacht. Locker flockig a wengerl rumgerollt und den übermotivierten zugschaut, wie se sich am nächsten Ast derhutzen...


----------



## flocu (30. Januar 2007)

Ja unter welchem Stein habt ihr euch denn alle versteckt? Es gibt frei auch den Würzburg Thread und manchmal fahrn wir sogar zusammen! Und wir beissen auch net (meistens).

Nach Aussagen von jmd. der den Marathon vor 5 Jahren mitgefahren ist waren das nur Waldautobahnen und wenn man sich die Karte anschaut scheint das wieder so zu sein. 
Aber das hat ja auch seinen Reiz und ich werd sicher hinschauen. 

Für so wenig Startgeld kann man sich auch net beschweren, daß es ein Marathon und keine CTF ist. Es gibt genug Leute, die nen Marathon als CTF fahren und andersrum!


----------



## Tom:-) (30. Januar 2007)

Frankenbiker schrieb:


> Man "muss" ja nicht!


 
bist du am start? wie heisst unser verein?


----------



## Frankenbiker (30. Januar 2007)

Ich habe schon vor mitzufahren - und entgegen obiger Vermutungen war vor 2 und 3 Jahren die Route für einen Rennen ziemlich abwechslungsreich und anspruchsvoll und v.a. zum Teil sausteil die Weinberge hoch.  Ein super Event und die Anreise ist nicht so weit.  
Also, ich bin dabei. Es muss halt mal wieder ein Wettkampf sein und nett so gemütlich  Nach dem Rennen ist es dann dafür umso gemütlicher.

Gruß M.


----------



## Tom:-) (30. Januar 2007)

Frankenbiker schrieb:


> Ich habe schon vor mitzufahren - und entgegen obiger Vermutungen war vor 2 und 3 Jahren die Route für einen Rennen ziemlich abwechslungsreich und anspruchsvoll und v.a. zum Teil sausteil die Weinberge hoch.  Ein super Event und die Anreise ist nicht so weit.
> Also, ich bin dabei. Es muss halt mal wieder ein Wettkampf sein und nett so gemütlich  Nach dem Rennen ist es dann dafür umso gemütlicher.
> 
> Gruß M.


 
hach margot,wie herrlich! dann lass' uns mal ordentlich gas geben, damit wir für den gemütlichen teil mehr zeit haben. ein, zwei julius echter hefe ...


----------



## Frankenbiker (30. Januar 2007)

Ach Heiner, du triffst es aber auch immer janz jenau aufn Punkt!

M.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## votecstoepsl (31. Januar 2007)

Wir werden wohl auch vorbei kommen, wenn es nicht unbedingt schneit!   Bis dahin weiter in WÜrzburg....


----------

